# Notebook Display als einzelnen Monitor...



## Crazy_down (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi ihr, also ich habe ein altes Notebook und habe nun die Frage:
 Kann ich den Display ausbauen ( Habe schonmal reingeschaut da ist ein Flacher Weißer Stecker dran) und ein Kabel anstecken oder Umlöten um den Display an mein DVD Player zu stecken und damit die Filme zu gucken.

 So hoffe ich habe das einigermaßen erklärt.. Hoffe ihr könntmir helfen.

 greetz crazy_down


----------



## Alexander12 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Schau hier Mal rein, hab nen Thread dazu aufgemacht.

Nächstes mal bitte suchen.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Crazy_down (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi, danke dir. Da steht genau das drinne was ich machen will.
  Mhhh sieht nach sehr viel Arbeit aus, aber das macht ja nix 

  Danke nochmal.

 EDIT: Nur da geht es mehr darum den Display an den PC anzuschließen. Ich wollte daraus mehr nen Display für mein DVD Player machen.


----------



## hpvw (29. Dezember 2005)

Dazu benötigst Du einen Konverter, der aus einem PAL-Video-Signal ein VGA-Monitor-Signal macht.

Hier ein paar Links, ohne dass diese als Empfehlung für ein bestimmtes Produkt oder einen bestimmten Händler zu verstehen sind:
http://www.starkelectronic.com/vga300.htm
http://www.flusoft.de/tv-box/gvc/
http://www.comdat-electronic.de/produkte/pv200.html
http://www.comdat-electronic.de/produkte/pv100.html
Gruß hpvw


----------



## Crazy_down (29. Dezember 2005)

mhh also mit Umlöten und nutzen ist da also nichts. Danke euch trotzdem dann werde ich mir wohl einen 8 " Kaufen müssen.
 Mal sehn was ich sonst noch mit dem alten Display anstellen kann, ansonsten kommt er wohl weg.

 greetz


----------



## kurt miles (22. Januar 2011)

bitte wo soll der Thread sein?

mfg


----------

